# Leesville Eagle



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Saw an eagle sitting on the dam Wed. morning. I watched it for about 15 min. and got some pics and video (not good quality though). 

I saw a post about an Atwood eagle. This bird flew of in that direction. It may be the same bird or partner of a bird from Atwood. Pretty cool though.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

They are really making a comeback!! We see a pair on Wills Creek several times a week... Salt Fork has several pairs- some of the eye fisherman by the dam have seen them scoop up white bass that were gillhooked...( we had an eagle drop 2 shad at our boat last month, I think he was looking to trade for crappie) They seem to use Wills Creek a lot for hunting, with the river and fields surrounding it. We used to see them in the rockies in the 70's, because the DDT pretty much wiped them out here in Ohio. GREAT TO BE SEEING THEM AGAIN!!! (turn in a poacher)


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I snapped a few picture of one at leesville the other day, kind of blurry, but you can see it. Also have a couple pictures of an osprey at Buckeye lake from this spring. I'll attach a few pics.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Eagles and osprey have become regular residents at Dillon, Salt Fork, Wills Creek, Knox, Alum Creek, Delaware, Buckeye and many other lakes. Eagles are even regular winter visitors to downtown Zanesville.


----------



## SgtBone (Apr 22, 2010)

I see both immature and adult bald eagles quite often on the Licking River east of Newark. I have also seen one on the North Licking around St Louisville. Last year I saw a bald eagle chasing an osprey. That was awesome.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I see the Eagles more at Atwood than I do at Leesville and I fish Leesville more.
I know my kids get excited when they see them grab fish and fly away


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I seen one over at Atwood the week before last. It was just sitting on a limb then as I drifted past it flew off, circled and grabbed something out of the water. A white bass perhaps, I really couldn't tell other than it was definitely a fish of some sort. Pretty cool to watch, and something I thought I'd never see in my lifetime.


----------

